# facelets content-type...



## ruutaiokwu (18. Feb 2011)

hallo zusammen,

wollte fragen ob jemand weiss, ob man mit facelets (xhtml format...) auch andere inhalte anzeigen kann als html?

mit jsp geht das natürlich problemlos, das ist mir klar; nur weiss ich nicht ganz genau, wie ich mir die sache bei facelets vorstellen soll?

vor allem bezüglich des html/namespace-tags...


grüsse,
jan


----------



## McLane (19. Feb 2011)

Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass man mit JSF nur XML-Inhalte darstellen kann. Bin mir da aber auch nicht 100%-ig sicher.

Man kann aber auch in seinem Projekt JSF und Servlets kombinieren. Die Techniken schließen sich ja nicht gegenseitig aus.


----------



## maki (19. Feb 2011)

Ws für Inhalte möchtest du denn von JSF generieren lassen?

Wenn es nur darum geht dass du binäre Dateien downloaden lassen willst, ist der Ansatz mit dem Servlet eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## ruutaiokwu (19. Feb 2011)

konkret habe ich nichts vor in der richtung, interessiert mich nur ob jsf/facelets ausschliesslich für (x)html-output vorgesehen ist.

- die kombination jsf & jsp könnte funktionieren... dann könnte man beispielsweise gewisse jsf-tags verwenden. (bin mir aber nicht sicher...)

- die kombination jsf & *facelets* (xhtml / xml) eher weniger. oder weiss jemand mehr?


grüsse, jan


----------



## KlugScheissA (20. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

also kurz und knapp:

JSP ist eine Seitenbeschreibungssprache die in java webbasierten Anwendung verwendet wird und als Standard HTML-Markup generiert. Vor JSF 2.0 war jsp d.h. auch die Standardseitenbeschreibungssprache. Hinter JSP steht eigentlich wieder nur ein Servlet das über einen PrintWriter den Inhalt generiert. (Gehe mal in den Tomcat/works Verzeichnis da kann man sich den compilierten code anschauen). Mit JSP kannst du andere Markups generieren lassen: WML, Telnet, etc.

JSF benutzt einen ViewHandler um die Komponente (keine Tags!!!!) aus einem jeweiligen RenderKit (für die unterschiedlichen Markups - Html, WML,etc) die Darstellung zu generieren. Facelets implementiert einen alternativen ViewHandler (d.h. FaceletsViewHandler konfiguration in der web.xml/faces-config.xml vor JSF 2.0) und benutzt die Seitenbeschreibungssprache xhtml!

Seit JSF 2.0 ist Facelets und der FaceletsViewhandler Standard aber du kannst auch wieder auf JSP umstellen. Das Ziel von Facelets/xhtml ist, die "Altlast" JSP abzuwerfen weil die JSP Technologie doch schon recht alt und weniger Perfomant ist als xhtml.

Der große Vorteil von Facelets:
- Höhrere Perfomance
- Templating -> von Seiteninhalten + komponieren von Komponenten!
etc....

So ich hoffe das hilft!


----------



## ruutaiokwu (23. Feb 2011)

hallo KlugScheissA,

danke für deine kompetente antwort!


gruss, jan


----------

